# Two New PATERSON bottles...



## epackage (Mar 27, 2012)

Added two new bottles today, one from a fellow NJ collector who I met thru NJB.com, it's a Hugo Welle blob top and only 2-3 are known...


----------



## epackage (Mar 27, 2012)

Second is from Paterson's most successful bottler David Boyle, it's a dated crown top with some weak embossing above Patreson NJ, it reads...

David Boyle Co.​ 1911​ Ridgewood​ Pompton Lakes​ Paterson N.J.​


----------



## epackage (Mar 27, 2012)

...


----------



## LC (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice additions Jim , you just keep building that collection .


----------



## epackage (Mar 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  L C
> 
> Nice additions Jim , you just keep building that collection .


 Thanks LC, now that we have a NJ Forum it has put me in constant contact with people who can help me with finding bottles and vice versa...[]


----------



## LC (Mar 27, 2012)

I know little about Patterson , but it must be a fairly large city considering all the bottles you keep coming up with . I was raised in a small rural town . All the years I have been here I have found only one bottle and that was a small pharmacist bottle , by the name of J. N. Plumber , the town druggist around the turn of the century .


----------



## epackage (Mar 27, 2012)

A bit of history about Paterson LC...

 In 1791, Alexander Hamilton helped found the Society for the Establishment of Useful Manufactures (SUM), which helped encourage the harnessing of energy from the Great Falls of the Passaic River, to secure economic independence from British manufacturers. Paterson, which was founded by the society, became the cradle of the industrial revolution in America. Paterson was named for William Paterson, statesman, signer of the Constitution and Governor of New Jersey who signed the 1792 charter that established the Town of Paterson.

 Architect, engineer, and city planner Pierre (Peter) Charles L'Enfant, who had earlier developed the initial plans for Washington, D.C., was the first planner for the SUM project. His plan proposed to harness the power of the Great Falls through a channel in the rock and an aqueduct. However, the society's directors felt he was taking too long and was over budget. He was replaced by Peter Colt, who used a less-complicated reservoir system to get the water flowing to factories in 1794. Eventually, Colt's system developed some problems and a scheme resembling L'Enfant's original plan was used after 1846.

 Paterson was originally formed as a township from portions of Acquackanonk Township on April 11, 1831, while the area was still part of Essex County. Paterson became part of the newly created Passaic County on February 7, 1837. Paterson was incorporated as a city on April 14, 1851, based on the results of a referendum held that day. The city was reincorporated on March 14, 1861.

 The industries developed in Paterson were powered by the 77-foot high Great Falls, and a system of water raceways that harnessed the power of the falls. The city began growing around the falls and until 1914 the mills were powered by the waterfalls. The district originally included dozens of mill buildings and other manufacturing structures associated with the textile industry and later, the firearms, silk, and railroad locomotive manufacturing industries. In the latter half of the 19th century, silk production became the dominant industry and formed the basis of Paterson's most prosperous period, earning it the nickname "Silk City." In 1835, Samuel Colt began producing firearms in Paterson, although within a few years he moved his business to Hartford, Connecticut. Later in the 19th century, Paterson was the site of early experiments with submarines by Irish-American inventor John Phillip Holland. Two of Holland's early models â€” one found at the bottom of the Passaic River â€” are on display in the Paterson Museum, housed in the former Rogers Locomotive and Machine Works near the Passaic Falls.

 The city was a mecca for immigrant laborers who worked in its factories. Paterson was the site of historic labor unrest that focused on anti-child labor legislation, and the six-month long Paterson silk strike of 1913 that demanded the eight-hour day and better working conditions, but was defeated by the employers with workers forced to return under pre-strike conditions. Factory workers labored long hours for low wages under dangerous conditions, and lived in crowded tenement buildings around the mills. The factories then moved south where there were no labor unions, and later moved overseas.

 In 1919, Paterson was one of eight locations bombed by self-identified anarchists.

 In 1932, Paterson opened Hinchliffe Stadium, a 10,000-seat stadium named in honor of John V. Hinchliffe, the Mayor of Paterson, New Jersey at the time. Hinchliffe originally served as the site for high school and professional athletic events. From 1933â€“1937, 1939â€“1945, Hinchliffe was the home of the New York Black Yankees and from 1935 to 1936 the home of the New York Cubans of the Negro National League. The historic ballpark was also a venue for many professional football games, track and field events, boxing matches and auto and motorcycle racing. Abbott and Costello performed at Hinchliffe prior to boxing matches. Hinchliffe is one of only three Negro League stadiums left standing in the United States, and is on the National Register of Historic Places.


----------



## LC (Mar 27, 2012)

It appears you city has a rich history , I can understand its growth with the fall s and all . I live in a small township Jim as you can see from the stats below .



*Area*

  â€¢ Total
 22.7 sq mi (58.8 km2)

  â€¢ Land
 22.7 sq mi (58.7 km2)

  â€¢ Water
 0.0 sq mi (0.0 km2)

*Elevation*[1]
 961 ft (293 m)

*Population* (2000)

  â€¢ Total
 2,271

*â€¢ Density*
 100.1/sq mi (38.7/km2)

Time zone
Eastern (EST) (UTC-5)

  â€¢ Summer (DST)
 EDT (UTC-4)

FIPS code
 39-81102[2]

GNIS feature ID

 1085807[1]

 The town I live in was founded in 1833 and has a rich history . Good old John Brown came through my county gathering up things during the civil war, or at least his men did , he was not with them if I remember right . I guess there was not a lot of developement here , but in other towns in the township there was quite a bit of industry . for the times .


----------



## epackage (Mar 27, 2012)

Small town indeed population wise, Paterson was thee place to be back in the day...


----------



## LC (Mar 27, 2012)

A good many years ago a four lane highway was built by passing most all the small towns . The town I live in is now pretty much a ghost town except for the residents that live here . Most all of the buildings where there once businesses almost all are sitting empty now . Pretty sad . I remember when I was a kid , that on a Friday and Saturday night , you could not walk the sidewalks for all the people coming from other towns to do their trade there . Sometimes you can go through town and there maybe one or two cars at times sitting along the sides of the road . Darn shame .


----------



## epackage (Mar 27, 2012)

The ghost town thing does suck, I went to an auction years ago out in PA and the whole town was built around a Cinder Block/Brick factory. You either worked in it, or you had the Pizza Place, Grocery Store or similar business all supported by Cinder Block making. I got a large pie, antipasto and a 2 litre Coke for $11. A whole family was there working, kids and all and I was the only customer at the time. I paid with a $20 and told them to keep the change, they thought I was nuts....It was like a town lost in time...


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Mar 27, 2012)

NICE ADDS JIM KEEP UP THE SEARCHING ,YOU CAN NEVER FIND EVERY LOCAL ,CAN YA?


----------



## epackage (Mar 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  myersdiggers1998
> 
> NICE ADDS JIM KEEP UP THE SEARCHING ,YOU CAN NEVER FIND EVERY LOCAL ,CAN YA?


 I hope not Gordon, then what the hell would I do???....LOL[8D]


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 28, 2012)

Nice local grabs Jimbo!  Good for you.  There were a couple of Patterson bottles at the Balt show.  

 PD


----------



## epackage (Mar 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> Nice local grabs Jimbo!  Good for you.  There were a couple of Patterson bottles at the Balt show.
> 
> PD


 Thanks to Connor and Charlie bend me over and giving it to me I'll never know...LOL[8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey Jim,

 I am not remembering any straight sided Paterson Coca-Colas in your collection. Am I disremembering correctly? [8D] 

 What was the last year for Boyle hutches?





From.


----------



## epackage (Mar 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Hey Jim,
> 
> ...


 Dated hutches 1910, when he went to multi-town hutches the latest date(on the bottom) is 1912....

 I have long admired Mr. Bluemner's Art and hope to add an original piece someday...


*QUART dated 1912 on the bottom*


----------



## epackage (Mar 28, 2012)

*PINT dated 1911 in slug...*


----------



## epackage (Mar 28, 2012)

*QUART with 2 digit date code, this was common on blobs too*


----------



## epackage (Mar 28, 2012)

Surf, here is one of the angles Bluemner used to make his painting, notice the sloped roofs at the 5 o'clock position in both and the tall smokestack...


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 28, 2012)

Very interesting that he had both style bottles, in the same year. Were there earlier crowns as well?


----------



## epackage (Mar 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Surf, here is one of the angles Bluemner used to make his painting, notice the sloped roofs at the 5 o'clock position in both and the tall smokestack...


 

*This picture was taken from near the bridge across the top of the Passaic Falls looking down river.....*

*FROM HERE...Looking in the arrows direction*


----------



## epackage (Mar 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Very interesting that he had both style bottles, in the same year. Were there earlier crowns as well?


 I have never seen a 1910 or earlier crown, the switch seems to have been made in 1911...


----------



## epackage (Mar 28, 2012)

*HOWEVER......* the fine people at Boylan & Sturr were using hutches *5 YEARS after*
 starting their use of crown tops, which is a real head scratcher for me...


----------



## epackage (Mar 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Hey Jim,
> 
> I am not remembering any straight sided Paterson Coca-Colas in your collection. Am I disremembering correctly? [8D]


 No Straight Sides from Paterson as far as I know


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hey Jim,

 This was as close as I got to finding one:  




From. 

 Not too close at all...  They did make a "commemorative" Paterson Christmas Coke.

 I gotta believe that Coca-Cola was being enjoyed as a respite by Patersonians as they escaped the great floods of 1903 & 1904, if not before. Was Coke bottled elsewhere? Maybe Pepsi was more Paterson...

 What about the early Coca-Cola imitators?




From.


----------



## epackage (Mar 28, 2012)

Nothing in the way of Coke imitators here either, I have a few hoobleskirts but that's it....

 Bluemner loved working in crayon and that piece is one of his best, it's just down river from the other shot, but from ground level...


*1948 & 49*


----------



## epackage (Mar 28, 2012)

...


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> *HOWEVER......* the fine people at Boylan & Sturr were using hutches *5 YEARS after*
> starting their use of crown tops, which is a real head scratcher for me...


 
 So, Jim,

 Boylan was an early adopter of the Crown seal, and Mr. Boyle was kinda late to the party, eh? What about ole Wm. T. Allen, where did he stand in the march to Crown toppedness?

 "Patented in 1892, crown caps were not popular at first with bottlers, who were required to invest in new bottles and machinery. As for customers, they distrusted crown caps as a newfangled invention whose promise was probably too good to be true.

 By 1905, fewer than 25 percent of all U.S. bottlers were using crown-cap technology, but that was the year the Owens Automatic Bottle Machine debutedâ€”by 1912, the conversion to crown caps for soda was pretty much complete..." From.

 I wonder if the bottlers had to run separate filling lines for the different style bottles, or if there was an "adapter" or work around... With all the investment in Hutches, I'm not surprised that they were used as long as possible, but they had to seem "old fashioned" by 1910 something, I should imagine. 

 I've not yet discovered who was bottling Coca-Cola in TOC Paterson. Who was dat? Were they bottled in Philly, or Newark?






 Now, who's hiding those Paterson SS's?


----------



## epackage (Mar 28, 2012)

Mr. Allen's crown are all from the time after his son became a partner and there isn't any overlap of crown's and hutches that I can see. I am figuring he started 1900-10 with his crowns, but unlike many other bottlers he didn't do any dating on his bottles......I'm not sure when Coke began bottling here but it's most likey early straight siders came from Newark. I need to check with my GURU to see what he says about early Cokes here...

 I see you found the very pretty Pat Paterson in your searches..


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 28, 2012)

> I see you found the very pretty Pat Paterson in your searches..


 
 Actually, Jim,

 That's the very pretty Patersonian, Alice White.


----------



## epackage (Mar 28, 2012)

The faces are similar and in black & white it was an easy mistake...[]


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Mar 28, 2012)

Now you two have me wondering if there was ss coke from watertown or not???let the searching continue.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 29, 2012)

Sold Everywhere...


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Too funny!  Sorry for not taking pics of them for you, new phone...no camera.

 PD


----------



## carobran (Mar 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: surfaceone
> 
> Sold Everywhere...


 Sold everywhere,but not made everywhere.There was never a coke plant in Kosciusko,which kinda surprised me.


----------

